

Ask HN: Is there a live sports score API or database? - Pbyte


======
evoxed
ESPN has a scores API that's in beta for "premium partners" only at the
moment. Unless someone here can say otherwise, I'd recommend against using
FanFeedr as their data doesn't look to be too accurate or up-to-date.

